# Echolot richtig deuten lernen



## Dorsch Kopf (18. August 2006)

Moin,

mal ne Frage:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ohne ein eigenes Echolot zu lernen was man auf den Anzeige sieht bzw was da angezeigt wird? Kenne leider niemanden mit eigenem Echolot und die 2 mal wo ich mir mit Freunden mal ein Boot gemietet hab standen da immer alle ums Gerät rum und fachsimpeln sich zu tode... #d:q 

"da das ist Fisch"... "neee das sind bestimmt nur Quallen" 
"Ist das jetzt ´n Schwarm?" 


Also suche etwas zum "trockenüben" für nen Grundkurs/wissen

Edit: Ohh  hmm wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, hab eben erst den das von Tooommy gesehen... da ist bestimmt was für mich bei...


----------



## Tooommy (19. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot richtig deuten lernen*

Ja da kann man etwas mit dem Lowrance Gerät üben!

Das geht aber eigentlich mehr um das Bedienen des X 136DF!!!

Es gibt aber eine Website wo man aber auch Info erhält über das was ein Echolot anzeigt!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Suche einmal hier im Anglerbord und Du findest hier das was Du brauchst!!  Die Seite weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Werde aber für Dich noch mal schauen.


----------



## ideur65 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot richtig deuten lernen*

Hallo

auf der Homepage der Firma Beckertechnik findest Du ein Feld mit dem Vermerk "Glossar" Hier sind alle Funktionen beschrieben und auch Bilder dazu aufgeführt.

www.beckertechnik.de

Dann haben die meisten Lowrance-Geräte ein Simulationsprogramm, welches viele Dinge vor Ort aufzeigt. Die beste aller Möglichkeiten ist natürlich, wenn Du mit einem "Profi" mitgehen kannst, der Dir die Sache vor Ort demonstriert. 

Ich benutze seit etwa 10 Jahren verschiedenste Lowrance Modelle und es gelang mir innert kürzester Zeit die Anzeigen zu deuten. Einen einfachen Rat habe ich Dir: benutze niemals die Fischsymbole, denn damit kannst Du nun wirklich nichts gescheites anfangen. Selbst Dein eigener Köder unter dem Boot wird als Fisch angezeigt.

Ein weiterer Ratschlag: Je trüber das Wasser, desto geringer die Empfindlichkeit einstellen, ansonsten wimmelt es nur so von Anzeigen, allerdings kann das alles Mögliche sein, nur meistens keine Fische (Schmutz).

Nach 4 - 5 Ausfahrten hast Du die wichtigsten Funktionen im Griff!

Gruss aus der Schweiz


Ideur65


----------



## Heiko112 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Echolot richtig deuten lernen*

Vorraussetzung ist aber auch ein ordentliches Echolot.

Ansonsten kann man sich nur an markante stellen im Wasser orientieren. 

Soll nicht heißen das man mit einen Echo für 1000€ eindeutig fische ausmachen kann. 

Haben auch schon Dorschschwärme erwischt und ein fisch nach dem anderen gefangen und das Echolot war leer.

Also ist alles nicht so einfach. Und das lag nicht an falschen einstellung oder mangelnder Darstellung des echos.


----------

